# Accès NAS MyBook World Edition via FTP



## xpmacosx (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je me prends la tête depuis quelques jours pour accèder à mon NAS MyBook World Edition en depuis l'extérieur.
J'ai une 9box sur laquelle j'ai fait les redirections de port, j'ai opté pour le service dyndns afin de palier au fait que j'ai une adresse IP dynamique....
Ce qui est bizzare c'est que j'accède sans problème depuis l'extérieur à mon NAS via NET2FTP !
En revanche impossible d'y accèder avec filezilla u tout autre soft.
L'adresse ip est trouvée, le login mdp = successfull.... tout va bien mais à la fin c'est l'échec et je ne comprends pas pourquoi.
De la même manière si je me connecte en ftp depuis firefox par exemple (ftp://login:motdepasse@xxxx.dyndns.org j'accède aux fichiers présents sur mon NAS.
Tout ceci est très étrange... non ? 
Votre aide est la bienvenue parce que là je fatigue et je bloque complètement.
Merci d'avance


----------



## xpmacosx (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bien le droit a un petit UP !!!!


----------



## bricbroc (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Dans ton exemple "ftp://login:motdepasse@xxxx.dyndns.org"
Je ne vois pas comment ni où se fait le lien entre xxxx et l'adresse dynamique que la box attribue.
Au niveau du routeur de la box existe-t-il une section DNS ?
Si oui, il faut trouver le lien entre d'un coté un nom de domaine et de l'autre une adresse ip, dynamique ou non. Sans cela ça ne pourra pas marcher.


----------



## napalmatt (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Un problème un peu similaire m'est arrivé il y a quelques temps afin d'accéder à un serveur FTP-SSL ; tout fonctionnait avec cyberduck mais rien avec filezilla. Le problème venait du fait que je n'avais pas fait attention à la configuration de filezilla pour accéder au serveur en FTP-SSL (chiffrement implicite, explicite, etc.). Du coup, la connexion fonctionnait, j'arrivais aussi a me connecter avec un mot de passe, mais le certificat SSL était mal lu, donc impossible de lire les répertoires.
Je ne sais pas si ton serveur est FTP ou SFTP ou FTP-SSL, mais il y a peut-être des choses à configurer dans les clients et leur méthode d'accès au serveur. C'est un détail mais on ne sait jamais si ça peut aider.


----------



## xpmacosx (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé, je n'étais pas revenu par ici depuis quelques semaines.
J'ai trouvé réponse à mes interrogations sur un autre forum.
Il fallait en fait paramétrer la plage de ports passifs sur ma box (rubrique NAT).
Seulement, ni le manuel, ni le support WD n'indiquer la plage de ports à utiliser.
Bref ça marche parfaitement maintenant !


----------

